# [Script] grep | sed



## PokerChichi (20 Juin 2011)

En téléchargeant une page Web, j'aimerais y prélever des informations, sauf que je ne sait pas bien écrire mon grep pipé avec un sed.

Comment puis-je avoir en résultat "X" pour une expression du genre :

blablablafs<balise>X</balise>blablablablaop

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2011)

Pour commencer :

```
echo "blablablafs<balise>X</balise>blablablablaop" | sed -E -e "s/.*<balise>(.*)<\/balise>.*/\1/g"
```
Donne ce résultat :
	
	



```
X
```


----------



## PokerChichi (9 Juillet 2011)

Merciii =D


----------

